# Is "hotmail.co" valid email address domain?



## netforum (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you tell me if "hotmail.co" is a valid email domain for UK Hotmail email accounts? I have a few people on my mailing list with "hotmail.co" in their email addresses. All my mails sent to them were bounced back. I have tried to use "hotmail.com" and "hotmail.co.uk" but got messages that there are no such users. The subscribers are old folk and don't really know much about the computer. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/11/06/microsoft_forgets_to_renew_hotmail/

Where are the people from? Hopefully MS didn't mess up again


----------



## netforum (Dec 9, 2007)

They are from UK. The article is very old. The people may have been using the same hotmail.co email address for a long time. I don't know how their computers are set up to send the email and receive email...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, I know the article is old. That would put them up for renewal again


----------

